# 15 inch press with uneven temperature (second press?)



## TheLad (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello,
My business recently bought a 15*15 press, and the edges of the press don't get as hot as the center. Therefore, the parts of the designs that are near the edges tend to peel very easily. What's the best way to go about pressing these designs? Should I do an initial press, and then perform a second press on each end using parchment paper as a cover sheet?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

TheLad said:


> Hello,
> My business recently bought a 15*15 press, and the edges of the press don't get as hot as the center. Therefore, the parts of the designs that are near the edges tend to peel very easily. What's the best way to go about pressing these designs? Should I do an initial press, and then perform a second press on each end using parchment paper as a cover sheet?


Do you really wanna 5 step pressing for one t-shirt? 
100 t-shirts 500 presses...


----------

